# Warehouse diorama



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Off on another diorama. This will have two warehouses along the track with truck/trailers, figures and equipment. On the other side will be an abandoned warehouse and a hotel.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice start - looking forward to seeing your progress and finished diorama - warehouse scenes always have so much potential for little details.


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes sir...you won’t be disappointed


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I'll second the looking forward to this one as well.


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

I had to add 6 inches to the base. Will be adding an overhead crane.


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Ordered flat car and will have load being removed onto flatbed truck.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

looks like a nice layout. You going to add a level crossing?


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes where the Fredrickson truck is. There will be a large 3 story building where the trailers are. The building will be 4 inches deep and 24 inches long. I will also have another warehouse next to the one that already exists.


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Moved structures around


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

going to put a concrete ramp at the end of the track and an office near the crane


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

View attachment 315357
I


----------

